# Kit recommendation?



## cjester (Mar 6, 2016)

I made a fountain pen for my wife a while back. Now that she's used it for a while, she has a couple complaints. I'd like to make another one, but I'm having trouble picking out the right kit.

Cartridge size: She wants to stick with a cartridge, but would like something larger than the tiny cartridges most of the kits use. Parker makes a larger refill that she likes, but I haven't found any kits that will take the Parker cartridge.

Slimmer size: Most of the fountain pen kits tend to be chunky. She'd prefer something on the smaller side that's easier for her to hold.

The best answer is probably to jump in the deep end of kitless pens and make something custom for her, but I've got a lot of other projects in the queue right now, so if there's a suitable kit out there, it will get done a lot faster.

Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 6, 2016)

Take a look at the Navigator. A lot slimmer then most. The Navigator can use a convertor and most fountain pens that will accept the International Convertor will accept the long cartridges. A quick test is to install the regular cartridge and then drop a spare into the body. If they both fit then they will use the longs.


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not sure which would be best for slimness, but the cartridge is fairly easy.

Private Reserve carries a long cartridge that fits the international. I believe Waterman and Montverde do as well.

It is a good excuse to go kitless though.


----------



## DaveT (Mar 6, 2016)

Parker cartridges are proprietary. Look for standard international long cartridges. If needed, you can make the body of the pen longer without too much effort to accommodate the longer cartridges.

Exotic blanks has some from Private Reserve and  Monteverde.


----------



## cjester (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks, all! That helps a lot.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2016)

The "navigator" recommended above is made by Berea.  Berea dealers (including Exotics) sell it as the baron, the sedona is the same size and has rounded components--to me it looks more feminine.


----------



## cjester (Mar 6, 2016)

ed4copies said:


> The "navigator" recommended above is made by Berea.  Berea dealers (including Exotics) sell it as the baron, the sedona is the same size and has rounded components--to me it looks more feminine.



Ah, excellent! I was just looking at the Sedona last night. Glad to know it's a viable option.

BTW, I'm just a bit south of you. I'm in Hainesville, straight west of Six Flags. I'll wave from the highway next time I run up to Kettle Moraine.


----------



## cjester (Mar 6, 2016)

Giving the Sedona a try. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 6, 2016)

cjester said:


> Giving the Sedona a try. Thanks!


Might like to have a glance at the Caballero which will take the international cartridge also.


----------



## cjester (Mar 6, 2016)

Smitty37 said:


> Might like to have a glance at the Caballero which will take the international cartridge also.



That Caballero chrome try-out bundle looks like a fantastic deal.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 6, 2016)

cjester said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Might like to have a glance at the Caballero which will take the international cartridge also.
> ...


 It is a good deal.


----------

